# Keine Musik bei streamen



## KiLLeRcHicKa (9. November 2004)

Hi Leude!

habe seit einiger zeit XP auf meinem pc und eine neue soundkarte( SP-801 fortmedia) und wenn ich nun onair geh hört man zwar meine stimme doch meine musik hört man nicht.
als ich damals noch meine alte soundkarte hatte hatte ich da keine probleme und nun wollte ich wissn ob das an der soundkarte liegen kann oder woran das liegen kann?!

Bitte helft mir

Mfg KiLLeRcHicKa


----------



## BeaTBoxX (10. November 2004)

Was benutztdu denn als Streamserver & Client?

Das könnte ein Routingproblem sein.
Schau mal nach, was dein Programm, mit dem DU den Stream zum Server schickst als "Eingang" hat.. Wenn da "nur" das Mirko gewählt ist, dann erklaert sich auch warum man nur die Stimme hört.
Da sollte man doch auch die Summe, die aus dem Windows Mixer kommt hinrouten können, dann hört man auch alles im Stream.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## KiLLeRcHicKa (13. November 2004)

also ich benutze sam2


----------

